# DURAGLASS



## carobran (Jul 9, 2011)

when did duraglass start and stop making bottles?[8|]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 9, 2011)

The 1940's. Both started and stopped. I can give you exact dates if you need them, but I will have to dig out an old book or two. If you need the exact dates, let me know and I will be happy to, Smoke


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 9, 2011)

During WW2 mostly.. it's an Owens-Illinois product, if I recollect good..


----------



## carobran (Jul 9, 2011)

thanx,found 3 half pint milk bottles at the flea market,said duraglass on the bottom,was wondering how old they were,and thanx for letting me have the knife book,GUNSMOKE47[]


----------



## peejrey (Jul 9, 2011)

> it's an Owens-Illinois product


 yup....
 http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html
 Lots 'o' info here


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 9, 2011)

You are most welcome Carobran.[]


----------



## carobran (Jul 9, 2011)

[]


----------



## carobran (Jul 10, 2011)

got to thinking,if they stopped making bottles in the 40s,why do the red and yellow RC's say Duraglass


----------



## epackage (Jul 10, 2011)

it was duraglas from 1940 thru 1954


----------



## carobran (Jul 10, 2011)

that sounds better,thanx[]


----------



## LC (Jul 10, 2011)

Did not know Duraglass went back that far Jim . I have wondered about that over the years . Now, if I can just remember it !


----------



## carobran (Jul 10, 2011)

sent you a pm epackage


----------



## bottlestravaganza (Jul 15, 2011)

Didn't duraglas make bottles for Pepsi in the 50s?


----------



## carobran (Jul 15, 2011)

i know they made them for RC


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2011)

"As a side note, the DURAGLAS in script like in the images dates the bottle from between 1940 and 1963.  DURAGLAS in block letters dates after 1963 to some point that the company dispensed with it altogether - probably in the 1970s (Toulouse 1971; empirical observations).  This inscription is only seen on Owens-Illinois Glass Co. products." Thanks to Bill Lindsey.


----------



## carobran (Jul 15, 2011)

thanx[][sm=lol.gif]


----------

